# Short Anavar cycle



## Gym-n-jits (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi All
In my part of the world its summer and I have decided to take some var after realizing that Im never going to be the hardbody I was in my twenties (Im two months out from 44). I was hoping to take 40mg in two doses for 9-10 weeks, but I have just realized we have a family vacation coming up and there wont be any gym facilities at this outdoor resort. We leave on the 28 December, come back on the 10 Jan. 
Would taking 30mg for 28 days, then taking 40 mg again from the 11th Jan be in order ? Will taking for 28 days show some results ? Im relatively lean, can see a hint of my abs, 1.88, 210lbs). Taking 30mg as it was tricky getting gear, just wanting to make it last.
Or do I just sit out out and be average over the sunniest time of year, then take my Var as the new year starts ? I last took 30mg var per day around 10 eyars ago and got great results over a 10 week period, I did not monitor myself over 4 weeks.
yes, I should have planned to go on cycle earlier, but I had a few "Should I/shouldnt I moments..)
Any input will be appreciated.
Cheers.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 1, 2017)

did you do any research before taking this drug?


----------



## Gym-n-jits (Dec 1, 2017)

Whatever is on the net, yes, have'nt found anything regarding 4 week cycles.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 1, 2017)

Are you planning on taking var only and if so WHY?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Dec 1, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Are you planning on taking var only and if so WHY?



Agreed. I still can't figure out why men want to neglect test if they're wanting to Go on a "cycle"


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 1, 2017)

Gym-n-jits said:


> Whatever is on the net, yes, have'nt found anything regarding 4 week cycles.



There is a reason why you haven't seen info on this. Also had you actually searched for this even on this site alone nevermind Google you would have found many many reasons why this is a bad idea.

For starters if making significant changes to your physique could be done in 4 weeks by taking Anavar do you think all of us would be stabbing ourselves with needles and taking aaaaalll of these other drugs like testosterone if it could be done by swallowing a weak steroid pill? 

Second, when you take Anavar it shuts off your bodies production of test. Leaving you with none. When you come off the var your body doesn't just automatically start pumping out hormone again. You will feel like shit and look worse than when you started. 

Oral steroids are bad for your liver. You shouldn't be running them beyond say 6 weeks.

This is a bad idea.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 1, 2017)

Your do not have everything you need, get some test for starters. Test is the base of a cycle. Orals only cycles are not a good idea..


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 1, 2017)

So Gym  The answer is no.  Don't take it.  Var only as has been said is a terrible idea.  Test should be a base.  POB said it good.  If Var could make changes like that and that's all we had to take, life would be grand.  I know what you want to do, but honestly, just go out the way you are and enjoy your vacation.  If you are going to cycle, do some extra research first.  You will quickly find out what you need.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 1, 2017)

Stay away from anavar.  Expensive as hell, will crash your HDL, and one of the least effective drugs.  Given what you said, I'd start with TRT.

(Seems like we've been seeing a ton of posts about anavar cycles recently)


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect (Dec 1, 2017)

Don't do a var only cycle as your first cycle....... will disappoint you and be less efficient than a normal, testosterone based cycle. Just check the sticked post about a first cycle on here. That will lead you in the right direction of a real, effective cycle.

But considering you don't know this, I'd definitely recommend doing some more research before even considering steroids....


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 2, 2017)

Taking var isn't a cycle. If you don't want to inject yourself, try creatine.


----------



## Gym-n-jits (Dec 14, 2017)

Im on the verge of 44, been training since around 18 years old and am in decent all round shape. I just dont feel that solid anymore and want to harden up. Hairloss is an issue for me so I am opting to go milder with Anavar..


----------



## Gym-n-jits (Dec 14, 2017)

Hairloss is a concern, but will probably go for another transplant sometime. I'm not phased about being the biggest guy in the gym, just want to harden up all round.


----------



## Gym-n-jits (Dec 14, 2017)

Metalhead1 said:


> Agreed. I still can't figure out why men want to neglect test if they're wanting to Go on a "cycle"


Hairloss is a concern and I just want to harden up. I saw what var did for me years ago and Im was pretty happy. When my diet borders on average I am lean and shapely. At 44 I just want the hardness back that seems to elude me. I have been training since 18 so know my way around the gym.


----------



## Gym-n-jits (Dec 14, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> There is a reason why you haven't seen info on this. Also had you actually searched for this even on this site alone nevermind Google you would have found many many reasons why this is a bad idea.
> 
> For starters if making significant changes to your physique could be done in 4 weeks by taking Anavar do you think all of us would be stabbing ourselves with needles and taking aaaaalll of these other drugs like testosterone if it could be done by swallowing a weak steroid pill?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input, in 2006 I took 35mg of Var for around 10 weeks, I never lost my nuts or had any sides. I actually made my wife pregnant while on it and now have a perfectly healthy daughter. I definitely had great results so I guess we are all different. I was only opting to go for a month and then break for a week while away on a safari and then continue. for another 6 or so weeks. I have decided to wait until early Jan when I will go for about 10 weeks, 40mg a day.


----------



## Gym-n-jits (Dec 14, 2017)

tinymk said:


> Your do not have everything you need, get some test for starters. Test is the base of a cycle. Orals only cycles are not a good idea..


Thanks for your input. Test is off the menu due to me being genetically disadvantaged in terms of hairloss. The var only cycle left me looking great in 2006, a time when I was'nt even dieting too well. Im not sure of my bodyfat right now, but Im 6.2 and around 209lbs, no saggy fat anywhere, hint of abs coming through. I have decided to wait until Jan and then take the  40mg daily with a good diet.


----------



## Gym-n-jits (Dec 14, 2017)

UrogenitalSubsect said:


> Don't do a var only cycle as your first cycle....... will disappoint you and be less efficient than a normal, testosterone based cycle. Just check the sticked post about a first cycle on here. That will lead you in the right direction of a real, effective cycle.
> 
> But considering you don't know this, I'd definitely recommend doing some more research before even considering steroids....


Thanks for the input, I have taken var once before, with great results considering I was'nt even dieting properly. I also took oral primabolan in my twenties, but I sense the hair took some strain. Im not certain how legit the primo was to be honest, just got the tabs in a packet from a "friend" back then, never saw the box label..not bright at all but I was partying may ass off with loads of crap back then so being responsible was the least of my worries.


----------



## Gym-n-jits (Dec 14, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Taking var isn't a cycle. If you don't want to inject yourself, try creatine.


Thanks for taking the time to reply. I have 25 years of training experience yet will be taking my second dose(not cycle) of anavar. I was very happy with the first time, just felt I didnt need it as my diet improved after getting married. I do feel I need to harden up as my natural test is clearly failing me as I just dont have that "pumped look" anymore.


----------



## Gym-n-jits (Dec 14, 2017)

motown1002 said:


> So Gym  The answer is no.  Don't take it.  Var only as has been said is a terrible idea.  Test should be a base.  POB said it good.  If Var could make changes like that and that's all we had to take, life would be grand.  I know what you want to do, but honestly, just go out the way you are and enjoy your vacation.  If you are going to cycle, do some extra research first.  You will quickly find out what you need.


I will be taking the Var in January and I accept I left it too late to rush it in half measures.. I had decent results from Var in the past as my goals were realistic  as my all round shape is there. I'm sure that once somebody has taken test with Var going back to Var alone must be disapointing.


----------



## Gym-n-jits (Dec 14, 2017)

dk8594 said:


> Stay away from anavar.  Expensive as hell, will crash your HDL, and one of the least effective drugs.  Given what you said, I'd start with TRT.
> 
> (Seems like we've been seeing a ton of posts about anavar cycles recently)


Thanks for your input.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 14, 2017)

only fags do var only


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 14, 2017)

work on getting some tes from your var guy.  

You ll see what we are talking about 6 wks in.


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 14, 2017)

Well Gym - I think you got the consensus.  None here would do a Var only cycle.  You don't see information on a cycle like that because its not a cycle that makes sense.  I know you will do what you want, we are just giving you some constructive feedback.  Personally I like var, and have used it many times, but only with test as a base.  Have a good vacation.


----------



## Bicepticon (Dec 15, 2017)

2006 is approaching 12 years ago, bro! At 44 years old
test prop, and Oxandrolone will have feeling and looking phenomenal! 
Most jacked 40,  something year olds look better without hair anyway!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 15, 2017)

Love me some var,
Doing construction I could only handle 50-60mg per day anymore than that and I'm getting blistering pumps throughout the day but If I'm layedoff 100mg ed like a boss


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 15, 2017)

Since it’s not 2018 yet...

Dude. Stop being a bitch. If you’re hair is gonna fall out, it’s gonna fall out. Period. Man up and accept your genetics. 
Your previous var only “cycle” probably didn’t have negative effects because they were sugar pills. Placebo is a hell of a drug.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 15, 2017)

^^^^^This.  You're actually female right?  If you're so worried about hair loss maybe you should not be doing any AAS period.


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 15, 2017)

Look at Stan, Bricks, and me.  We look good bald.  Who needs hair!!!


----------



## Mythos (Dec 15, 2017)

I really think you're going overboard on your hair loss worries. It's not that bad..it's not like it all falls out after a couple shots. 
Hell, I was losing more hair BEFORE i started test. Using ketoconozole shampoo and wearing hats less did the trick for me. Nizoral (ketoconozole) blocks DHT on the scalp. 
But yeah..var has its uses; var only for 4 weeks for a male is not one of them.


----------



## Mythos (Dec 15, 2017)

motown1002 said:


> Look at Stan, Bricks, and me.  We look good bald.  Who needs hair!!!



For Stanley it's a practical thing though: he shaves his to prevent static electricity fires from all the head-to-wool contact. :32 (17):


----------



## Gym-n-jits (Jan 20, 2018)

Bicepticon said:


> 2006 is approaching 12 years ago, bro! At 44 years old
> test prop, and Oxandrolone will have feeling and looking phenomenal!
> Most jacked 40,  something year olds look better without hair anyway!


I have started the translplant process so losing it all straight away will be costly as the ones they transplant are from the back and sides where they remain for life if transplanted in the front of the head. If I didnt start losing hear in my early twenties I might have braved "balddom"


----------



## Gym-n-jits (Jan 20, 2018)

So I decided to try my 20mg Var caps (EU brand), twice daily and had close to instant positive results after just five days of consecutive, solid training. Sadly, I had to try a lower dose as I experienced slight shortness of breath and had a bit of a tight chest at times.  Family history... My dad died of lung disease from smoking at 74, my mom is currently 73, smokes like a chimney and is fine despite being hypertensive. My gran on my moms side died in her early sixties, from either a stroke or heart attack.. I have never smoked anything, but used illegal drugs in my twenties.
My business has only recently been getting back on track so Im thinking the stress has taken a toll on my body(heart). For now I will have to be a regular guy, I think I am going to look into some SARMS...unless anyone puts up with sides like I experienced ?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 20, 2018)

funny var takes about 2 weeks to kick in yet u had positive results in just 5...You sound like a sarm kinda guy..var only sarm only clomid only..I like it


----------



## Gym-n-jits (Jan 23, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> funny var takes about 2 weeks to kick in yet u had positive results in just 5...You sound like a sarm kinda guy..var only sarm only clomid only..I like it


Thanks for your input.


----------



## Mythos (Jan 23, 2018)

Gym-n-jits said:


> So I decided to try my 20mg Var caps (EU brand), twice daily and had close to instant positive results after just five days of consecutive, solid training. Sadly, I had to try a lower dose as I experienced slight shortness of breath and had a bit of a tight chest at times.  Family history... My dad died of lung disease from smoking at 74, my mom is currently 73, smokes like a chimney and is fine despite being hypertensive. My gran on my moms side died in her early sixties, from either a stroke or heart attack.. I have never smoked anything, but used illegal drugs in my twenties.
> My business has only recently been getting back on track so Im thinking the stress has taken a toll on my body(heart). For now I will have to be a regular guy, I think I am going to look into some SARMS...unless anyone puts up with sides like I experienced ?



Man..if you're not committed to using PEDs in a way that's actually useful then don't mess around with them. This isn't something for the faint of heart. And if you think sarms are like 'steroids light' and somehow safer then you're very mistaken. A well planned testosterone cycle, yes with needles, is the only way to start.


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 23, 2018)

Think about it this way.... at this age you can always take the extra hair from your nose and ears and transplant on your head.    JK


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 24, 2018)

You can't fix stupid. That is all.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 24, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> funny var takes about 2 weeks to kick in yet u had positive results in just 5...You sound like a sarm kinda guy..var only sarm only clomid only..I like it



Have had anavar yield surprisingly good results within 5 days 

granted the starting point being well into a full saturation of testosterone


----------



## kittensandkilos (Jan 24, 2018)

Test should ALWAYS be the base of your cycle as a male. Don't introduce other things like orals to achieve some stupid quick fix.


----------

